# FR: What is salad X?



## Ravenclaw

Hey everyone,

I've consulted a few threads on the forum and according to the ressources a question like "qu'est-ce que (c'est que) asks for a definition.

However, I'm wondering if this can be used in a restaurant context?

Suppose I'm asking the waiter about extra information about a certain dish.

"Excusez moi Monsieur, c'est quoi au juste, la "salade Dako" ?" is the first thing that comes to mind, but could we also use in a more formal context:

"Excusez-moi Monsieur, je voudrais vous demander ce qu'est la salade Dako/ce que c'est que la salade Dako"

We're asking about a "definition" of the salmon, so it should work no? (Although it sounds much less fluid than my initial phrase with "au juste"...)


----------



## snarkhunter

Hello,

Your attempts are both fine.
But you may also elect to omit the "je voudrais vous demander" bit. Using, for instance:

"Excusez-moi Monsieur, mais qu'est (au juste) la salade Dako ?

"Excusez-moi Monsieur, mais qu'est-_ce_ (au juste) _que_ la salade Dako ?


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

I agree with snark: everything you've written is just fine my dear  

I would be inclined to use the "c'est quoi au juste", but then again, I'm not a formal kind of guy... 

In any case, all of the phrases are perfectly fine (and it makes me happy I can finally comment on a question myself!)


----------



## ARENDT

Hi !
You can also use what is it made of = c'est fait avec quoi ? or more formal "De quoi cette salade est-elle composée ?"
Hope it helps
Bye for now


----------



## ArsLonga

C'est quoi cette salade ? Peut vouloir dire aussi, devant une situation confuse, une demande d'explication de l'imbroglio. C'est familier, mais c'est courant. Une autre tournure est c'est quoi ce binz ?
Nous sommes loin de la demande de composition d'une salade mélangée.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

"c'est quoi cette salade" sounds kinda rude when the waiter comes to pick up your order  I can only imagine "c'est quoi cette salade" in a context where the waiter brings the salad and the customer is surprised (in a negative or maybe positive way)

For instance: the server serves you a rotten salad: "c'est quoi cette salade (pourrie) ?????" (with a big frown)
or: the quantity is over the top: "c'est quoi cette salade ???" (with a big smile)


----------



## MacAlister

Je ne sais toujours pas ce qu'est la salade Dako ! (i still don't know what a Dako salad is)

Attn snarkhunter : "Excusez-moi Monsieur, mais qu'est (au juste) la salade Dako ?" is wrong.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

in any case, I like Ravenclaw's

"Excusez-moi Monsieur, je voudrais vous demander ce qu'est la salade Dako/ce que c'est que la salade Dako"


Now let's wait for the actual composition of the salad...sounds Greek no?


----------



## snarkhunter

MacAlister said:


> Attn snarkhunter : "Excusez-moi Monsieur, mais qu'est (au juste) la salade Dako ?" is wrong.


... Ah ?! Dans ce cas, puis-je demander en quoi ? Il se pourrait bien que ce soit exact mais, comme j'étais persuadé du contraire, j'aimerais comprendre pourquoi...


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Same here, 

To me  "Excusez-moi Monsieur, mais qu'est au juste la salade Dako ? seems valid ?


----------



## MacAlister

snarkhunter said:


> ... Ah ?! Dans ce cas, puis-je demander en quoi ? Il se pourrait bien que ce soit exact mais, comme j'étais persuadé du contraire, j'aimerais comprendre pourquoi...


Mes oreilles ont sifflé.
"Qu'est la salade dako ?" Ca ne heurte peut-être pas la grammaire mais plus sûrement l'usage. "Qu'est au juste la salade Dako ?" Idem.
On dit pourtant "que devient monsieur Dako?", où le "que" est également attribut du sujet. Allez comprendre...
Cela reste à vérifier.
Cordialement


----------



## uptown

MacAlister said:


> Mes oreilles ont sifflé.
> "Qu'est la salade dako ?" Ca ne heurte peut-être pas la grammaire mais plus sûrement l'usage. "Qu'est au juste la salade Dako ?" Idem.
> On dit pourtant "que devient monsieur Dako?", où le "que" est également attribut du sujet. Allez comprendre...
> Cela reste à vérifier.
> Cordialement


Merci -- le français n'est pas ma langue maternelle, ma ce "qu'est" faisait mal aux oreilles et aux yeux quand même.


----------



## Ravenclaw

Donc mieux vaut me limiter à

"Excusez moi Monsieur, c'est quoi au juste, la "salade Dako" 
"Excusez-moi Monsieur, je voudrais vous demander ce qu'est la salade Dako/ce que c'est que la salade Dako"

Quelqu'un pourrait-il confirmer ? 

Entre parenthèses: la salade Dako est composée de fromage de chèvre, de feta, d'épinards et de tzatziki mélangé aux amandes


----------



## DearPrudence

I'm impartial as I have just arrived 
I like and prefer:
*"Excusez-moi, Monsieur, c'est quoi au juste, la "salade Dako" ?*


----------



## Ravenclaw

Thanks DP, that's also what I would say, however in a written text I'd still put:

"Excusez-moi Monsieur, je voudrais vous demander ce qu'est la salade Dako/ce que c'est que la salade Dako"

Do you agree ?


----------



## DearPrudence

Ravenclaw said:


> "Excusez-moi Monsieur, je voudrais vous demander ce qu'est la salade Dako/ce que c'est que la salade Dako"


Well, in a written text, you would just be transcribing what the person is actually saying orally so that doesn't make much difference! 
But ok, if you really wanted to be formal and unnatural,
*"ce qu'est"* would be much better.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Strange, I would have "written" the second one: "ce que c'est que" 

In any case: they *both *work, but I wouldn't say them  (would sound like quoting a culinary poem I guess)

But in indirect speech I see no other option

"Il lui demande ce qu'est la salade D./Il lui demande ce que c'est que la salade Dako"


----------



## DearPrudence

I just indicated the most formal/grammatically correct phrasing, as I couldn't choose a natural one as none is 
*"Il lui demande ce qu'est la salade Dako"* = more formal
*"Il lui demande ce que c'est que la salade Dako"* = less formal

*"Qu'est-ce ?"* = more formal
*"Qu'est-ce que c'est ?"* = less formal (but by far the more natural)
I would say that this form with "est-ce que..." is always not very formal.


----------



## Maître Capello

MacAlister said:


> "Excusez-moi Monsieur, mais qu'est (au juste) la salade Dako ?" is wrong.


No, it isn't. It is however very literary and quite unusual, even in careful speech. The standard, formal way to ask such a question is to add the redundant _ce que_ as mentioned above:

_Qu'est la salade Dako ? _(__) (very literary; best avoided)
_Qu'est-ce que la salade Dako ? _ (standard, formal construction)


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

I'm actually wondering what the indirect construction is of the first sentence proposed by Maître Capello

-> Qu'est-ce que la salade Dako: Il demande ce qu'est la salade Dako

-> Qu'est-ce que c'est que la salade Dako: il demande ce que c'est que la salade Dako
-> Qu'est la salade Dako: would this be identical to the first sentence then? Il demande ce qu'est la salade Dako ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Yes, when you transform the question in the indirect speech, you have no choice but use _ce qu'est_ (or _ce que c'est que_).

_*Qu'*est la salade Dako ? → Je me demande *ce qu'*est la salade Dako._

This is by the way exactly the same as for other verbs than _être_, e.g.:

_*Que* fait-il ? → Je me demande *ce qu'*il fait._


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Thank you,

It is strange that both "Qu'est-ce que X" and "Qu'est X" have the same indirect speech though !


----------



## MacAlister

Cette forme "très littéraire", j'en cherche encore des exemples... mais je n'ai à vrai dire pas beaucoup cherché.
Si je tenais ce Dako...


----------



## Maître Capello

Voici quelques exemples :

_Qu'est ce bruit ? _(Hugo, _Hernani_, III, 5)
_Que sont ces petits des petits ? _(Michelet, _Insecte_, I, 3)
_Qu'__étaient, pour moi, quelques poignées de cheveux gris de plus ou de moins ?_ (Barbey d'Aurevilly, _Ensorcelée_, viii.)
_Qu'est la vieille langue ?_ (Littré, _Préface_, p. xxx.)
_ Qu'était cela ? de l'amour ?_ (Maupassant, _Fort comme la mort_, I, 1.)
_Qu'est le plaisir ?_ (Courteline, _Boulingrin_, i.)
_  Au prix d'une si infâme récidive, qu'était sa première chute ?_ (Mauriac, _Fleuve de feu_, iii.)
_Qu'est la difficulté de l'automobile_ […] _au prix de celle que l'on trouve à jouer, même modestement, de la flûte ou du violon ?_ (Duhamel, _Scènes de la vie future_, vi.)
_  Mais qu'était leur condamnation misérable à côté de la mort qui se retirait de lui_ […]_ ?_  (Malraux, _Condition humaine_, p. 14.)


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Est-on obligé de mentionner l'objet ?

Exemple:

"Voici une salade Dako"
"Qu'est-ce ?" (what is it ?)


----------



## MacAlister

Merci ami de Suisse.


----------



## Martyn94

It depends on the context. If I'm in the café des deux amis, and I'm offered the salade des deux  amis (or salade fraicheur or similarly meaningless but vaguely evocative terms) I would always ask "c'est quoi la salade des deux amis". It's no so much rude  as obligatory unless you are a regular. You are not at least initially asking for a full list of ingredients but for an idea what it is. That's not something you would want to make excuses over unless dining much more finely than I generally do. The waiter knows you don't know and surely can't be offended if you ask: as you will very soon discover, they have trotted it out a thousand times before.

There is a middle ground of terms (eg "savoyarde", "compagnarde") which give a vague idea, where "au juste" might be approprate or you just ask what it's got in it. Likewise in some places where you know what ought to be in it (eg salade niçoise) but suspect they may have left out something expensive or put in something cheap. But if you really need to know, eg because you might be allergic to it, you need to ask explicitly about what you don't want to find.


----------

